# cheap phone calls????



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anybody heard of this??

What do you think of it???:confused2:

Home (Llamar al extranjero)

Is this advertising Jojo??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is this advertising Jojo??


Not in my opinion it isnt LOL

I've skimmed over it and I think it maybe similar to the system I've got. My landline phone goes via the internet, which goes via wifi?? I think??? All I know is that I have two phone numbers, an english one and a Spanish one. I can phone my daughters in the UK for nonepence (well under 2c a minute) and they can phone me - the only time its expensive is when I phone a mobile, but its no worse than telephonica. My phone bill under 60€ a month - ish!!! When I was with Telefonica it could be as much as 200€ ++++

I didnt have a choice tho, telefonica dont operate in my part of the campo - YAY!!!!!


Theres another system I've heard advertised on the radio, cant remember the name, but its similar I think?? Maybe "satguy" will understand it all??


Jo xxx


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Anybody heard of this??
> 
> What do you think of it???:confused2:
> 
> ...


Don't know but there are lots around.
Apart from Skype, I use

1. JAJAH IP Telephony Platform / Low-Cost International Calls

2.Rebtel

1st needs a computer, 2nd doesn't. Cost on both are very understandable.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

And just a thought if you have Telefonica. At one point I was paying around I think 20 euro a month basic fixed charges - I phoned then and said I was going to cancel because I was no longer using a fixed line very much. They pointed out that a basic package was available with a fixed charge of around 8 euro/month. All I seem to have lost is the answering service.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rofa said:


> And just a thought if you have Telefonica. At one point I was paying around I think 20 euro a month basic fixed charges - I phoned then and said I was going to cancel because I was no longer using a fixed line very much. They pointed out that a basic package was available with a fixed charge of around 8 euro/month. All I seem to have lost is the answering service.


You're the third person who has told me that if you phone Telefónica to say you want to cancel the line that they'll fall over themselve to cut prices. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The only problem we have with our wonderful phone/internet system is that when theres a thunderstorm we very often lose the connection!!! 

We are having the "daddy" of all thunderstorms here in Alhaurin de la Torre right now, so I may vanish in a mo LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> The only problem we have with our wonderful phone/internet system is that when theres a thunderstorm we very often lose the connection!!!
> 
> We are having the "daddy" of all thunderstorms here in Alhaurin de la Torre right now, so I may vanish in a mo LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


We're getting the tail end of the storm down here. We went shopping to Corte Ingles in Marbella as I needed a 100% waterproof jacket which I got and when we drove home it was as if someone was tipping buckets of water over the car.
Do you often get powercuts? We used to get cuts nearly every time there was a storm in Cerny Vul which was quite often,and we were then almost prisoners in the house as the garage doors and garden gates were electrically operated - threre was a manual key but it was very hard to use-and everything else was too. Water came from our well and was electrically pumped so
we couldn't get water from the tap or flush the loo.
Looks as if I'll be testing my new coat when OLA needs his walkies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We're getting the tail end of the storm down here. We went shopping to Corte Ingles in Marbella as I needed a 100% waterproof jacket which I got and when we drove home it was as if someone was tipping buckets of water over the car.
> Do you often get powercuts? We used to get cuts nearly every time there was a storm in Cerny Vul which was quite often,and we were then almost prisoners in the house as the garage doors and garden gates were electrically operated - threre was a manual key but it was very hard to use-and everything else was too. Water came from our well and was electrically pumped so
> we couldn't get water from the tap or flush the loo.
> Looks as if I'll be testing my new coat when OLA needs his walkies.


The storm has passed here - it went as quick as it came, altho its still very grey! We used to get lots of power cuts in our old house too - my son would have to climb over the electric gate, get the key and wind it open and closed!!! We've been in this house since August and so far (touch wood) we've only had one power cut and that only lasted for about 10 minutes!

Jo xx


----------

